# MSSLS Steamup today - Live Images



## complexmind (Jan 6, 2008)

Howdy: 
For anyone interested, the Michigan Small Scale Live Steamers are running at the Mid Michigan Train Show today, Sunday, April 6th. We have a wireless camera setup and are posting live images to our web site, one picture every minute.  

So if you have nothing to do, check out the images as they are posted. 

http://www.mssls.info/LiveEventsGallery.htm or go to http://www.mssls.info and follow the link.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

John 
How about a post on the live steam forum given the nature of the subject and the audience that really appreciates live steam!!


----------

